# Roboterprogrammierer & SPS Inbetriebnehmer m/w für China & Malaysia



## berndschreiner2 (4 April 2012)

wir benötigen für unsere Projekte in Asien - China (Foshan, VW370,  Audi W66,W77) sowie Malaysia (Pekan, VW250/251 & VW361), Unterstützung im Bereich der Roboterprogrammierung sowie der Inbetriebnahme. 
Es kommt der neue Standard (VASS) zum Einsatz, der derzeit in Wolfsburg und Mosel bereits durchgeführt wird.    Im Einzelnen dreht es sich um Folgende Termine :
    Foshan China mit VASS Standard Erfahrung :
    3x IBN MA ab der KW32 bis zur KW51
    2x IBN MA ab der KW01/2013 bis zur KW10
    3x ROB MA ab der KW35 bis zur KW08/2013
    Pekan Malaysia mit VASS Standard Erfahrung:
    1x IBN MA ab der KW37 bis zur KW20/2013
    2x IBN MA ab der KW42 bis zur KW51
    1x ROB MA ab der KW35 bis zur KW08/2013



*Unsere Anforderungen:*
    abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung mit Berufserfahrung

Das Unternehmen bringt die Mitarbeiter auf den aktuellen Stand der Software.
In den Automobilfabriken wird Deutsch gesprochen.
Selbstverständlich werden auch Selbstständige gesucht.


----------

